# IIS und Apache gleichzeitig ..



## crsakawolf (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute 

Habe folgendes Problem.
Habe IIS laufen kann diesen aber nicht Stoppen da ich keine Administrativen rechte habe.
Möchte nebenbei aber noch Apache (Xampp) laufen lassen um mit MySql zu arbeiten.
Mein Problem besteht darin das Apache sich gleich wieder abschaltet , da ja der Port besetzt ist.

Ich habe in der httpd.conf die zeile "Listen 80"
auf "Listen 88" gesetzt, jedoch will sich apache laut der Meldung auf Port 80 einwählen.

Weis Jemand Rat?

Gruß Crs


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Dezember 2007)

crsakawolf hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe in der httpd.conf die zeile "Listen 80"
> auf "Listen 88" gesetzt, jedoch will sich apache laut der Meldung auf Port 80 einwählen.



Welche httpd.conf hast Du gewählt. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es bei Xampp mehrere httpd.conf, aber nur eine ist die korrekte:


```
\xampp\apache\conf\httpd.conf
```


----------

